# Looking for vegetarian recipes



## scrutley (Jun 30, 2009)

My good friend is turning 30 this weekend and we're throwing her a surprise party.  I got the OK from the wife to do some BBQ (she's preggo and the smoke makes her nauseous, so I need permission 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






).  The trick is that the friend who's turning 30 is a vegetarian, and noone else is.  I'm going to be doing some baby backs, a tri-tip or two, beans, etc. but I need some vegetarian friendly main dishes.  I was thinking stuffed bell pepper, but if anyone has suggestions I'd appreciate it.

Also, I might do some ABTs.  Is there a good way to do them that doesn't involve bacon?


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 30, 2009)

How strict a vegetarian is the birthday girl?


----------



## wutang (Jun 30, 2009)

I have done stuffed bell peppers and stuffed eggplant. Both came out pretty well.


----------



## gnubee (Jun 30, 2009)

Dutches beans without the bacon (can't believe I said that ) would be an awesome veggie dish. 

Take an eggplant slice it 3/8 inch thick slices lengthwise . Sprinkle kosher salt on the slices and refrigerate for an hour or so. Rinse off the salt. ( this is to take away any bitter taste in the eggplant. ) Set aside 

Slice some large potatoes about the same thickness as you did the eggplant. Set aside. 

Slice some small zucchini 3/8 inch slices. set aside.

Clarify about a cup or so of butter for basting. With a bbq brush, brush the clarified butter on each side of the slices. Now grill all the slices on a hot grill, test the potatoes with a fork or toothpick for doneness, when the potatoes are done the rest of the veggies should be done too. 

Take some bell peppers of different colors and char each side on the grill til blackened on each of the four sides. Wrap in plastic wrap for about 10 minutes, then unwrap and the blackened portion will peel off. Slice the peppers to about 1/2 inch wide strips. set aside. when the other slices are nearly done put these back on the grill just to re heat them. 

Most veggies can be done this way except carrots which turn into little rubber bullets on the grill. ( You will break your teeth on them )

Husk some corn and place it in the smoker at 240f for about an hour and 20 minutes or so, it comes out wonderfully. ( hickory smoke )

All this is easy peasy to do but the co ordinating of it so that it all comes together at the same time is the hard part.


----------



## flash (Jun 30, 2009)

Boy....did you come to the wrong forum 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Of course there are varying stages. My DIL will eat dairy and fish. She is a Pescotarian.


----------



## meatball (Jun 30, 2009)

13SpiceRub did a few meatless fatties a week or so ago...here is the thread..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78350

You can do ABTs with just cheese or cheese and onions inside. I've done them that way, and while they ain't quite the same without bacon, they're still good!


----------



## morkdach (Jun 30, 2009)

no way that would be a crime


----------



## scrutley (Jun 30, 2009)

She's not strict about the lacto-ovo-vegetarian stuff.  In other words, milk, cheese, eggs, etc are fine.  The wife's finding out about fish/shellfish.

I was thinking stuffed bell peppers because, like the meat, I can prep it ahead and put it on for an hour or so when it's close to eating time.

I had thought about Dutch's beans, but I haven't looked at a can of Bush's recently.  Are they/do they make vegetarian?

I'm also not sure where I'd find the soy sausage for a veggie fattie.  Rural Nevada is not a bastion of specialty foods, though Reno does have a Whole Foods I can try.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 30, 2009)

Whole Foods will have soy products.  Another option is using portabello mushrooms as a meat substitute, a large cap makes a great burger.


----------



## eman (Jul 3, 2009)

Dawn is right ! The portabellos make a great burger .
 I am a grand carnivore and i still like the portobellas on a grilled wheat bun w sprouts and all the normal burger dressings.
 also if seafood is ok do some stuffed portos. w/ a seafood stuffing


----------

